# Can't connect to internet wired from desktop. Other devices working fine.



## Xander667 (Jul 5, 2014)

*[SOLVED] Can't connect to internet wired from desktop. Other devices working fine.*

SOLUTION: In typical techie fashion as soon as i ask for help I solve the problem. I did crtl + r -> ncpa.cpl -> properties -> configure -> advanced -> network access -> Type in the unique address seen for the network adapter when ipconfig is run, type it without dashes. This worked immediately.

My PC is Windows 8.1 and it hasn't had internet issues before. Last night it stopped connecting to the internet. This morning is has been the same. Wireless connections are working fine but my desktop doesn't have a wireless card so i need to fix the wired issue with it.

I've tried the ethernet cable on other devices and they work, so i think it must be PC settings. I PC restored to last night 7pm and it didn't fix it. I've tried ipconfig /release and /renew and it didn't work. I've tried uninstalling AVG and turning off firewalls. I still am getting the yellow triangle with "no internet access"

IPv4 Address 192.168.0.7
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway 192.168.0.1

I've tried updating network card drivers and disabling and re-enabling it. Anyone able to help please?


Cheers,
Xander


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found here's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type or copy and paste the following command: 

*ipconfig/all > 0 & notepad 0* 

and press enter.

Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus WiFi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here. For Vista and Windows 7, 8 you can use the Windows Snipping Tool


----------

